# i need wiring harness diagram for 1980 vw rabbit type L



## proudvwrabbitowner (Sep 3, 2008)

my battery has spark but i have no power going to anything not even my stereo or lights or flashers absulutly nothing if any one no's anything about wiring please help me i wanna get this classic car back on the road


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: i need wiring harness diagram for 1980 vw rabbit type L (proudvwrabbitowner)*

Get thee to the cabriolet forum, your link back to here don't work.
For a wiring diagram, head to a Bentley, and or a Haynes manual.
I would strongly suspect that you have bad battery cables, if you turn on the headlights with the key out, do the side markers light? Yes, then you have power going to the fuse box, no, you don't.
If you turn the key and nada happens it may be a bad ignition switch.
First check to see if all your fuses are good, re-seat all your relays, replace all your battery and ground cables. From the battery to the frame from the frame tie to the engine, from the firewall to the engine.
Then start looking at the wiring diagrams on the books that I have mentioned.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: i need wiring harness diagram for 1980 vw rabbit type L (briano1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briano1234* »_Get thee to the cabriolet forum, your link back to here don't work. 


Thx Brian. btw- Let me clear up something...
I got an IM from the Proud Rabbit Owner, and then I found him posting here.
I mung'd the post in the Cabby forum trying to get him help, and you responded - THX - But we are two different guys.
In any case I suppose this thread be dead.

TBerk
move along, nothing to see....


----------

